# Rb25det neo install



## Rileymax (Sep 24, 2017)

Okay so I understand this has most likely been covered plenty of times before but humour me, this is my first project and I'm gonna need all the help I can get

So, I have an 97 S14A shell and I'm planning on putting an RB25DET NEO in

Firstly, as I understand, I'll need

Engine

Turbo

Gearbox

Driveshaft

Diff

Exhaust

Loom

Ecu

Crossmember

Engine Mounts

Engine work will be done at a shop local to me but I'll be stripping it back myself beforehand so are there any common issues I should be looking out for when stripping it down? It'll pretty much be getting the works when it goes in so I'm not too worried about small issues 

What gearbox should I be looking at? I want something strong but I'd preferably rather not have to bash the tunnel out to get it in 

Is the driveshaft a hardy spicer job and if so, is it best to get one out of a 33 or 34? 

The car is going to be an every other week street/occasional track car, what am I looking at in the way of a diff? 

As I said I understand this has all probably been covered before but I'd appreciate the help


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Are you really sure that you want to do this! It's a major swap effort both mechanically and electrically. The engine is much heavier then a KA24DE which will cause handling issues; parts are hard to get and expensive. An SR20DET is a much better swap; minor swap issues; there are many high performance parts; a very popular swap.


----------



## Rileymax (Sep 24, 2017)

rogoman said:


> Are you really sure that you want to do this! It's a major swap effort both mechanically and electrically. The engine is much heavier then a KA24DE which will cause handling issues; parts are hard to get and expensive. An SR20DET is a much better swap; minor swap issues; there are many high performance parts; a very popular swap.


Definitely sure, I have a lot of good resources around where I live and I'm just not a fan of the SR20DET

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rileymax (Sep 24, 2017)

Rileymax said:


> Definitely sure, I have a lot of good resources around where I live and I'm just not a fan of the SR20DET
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Also it came stock with an SR, I'm in Aus, no KA's here

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

